# Watch movement holders



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am thinking of buying a watch movement holder to try my hand at a bit of tinkering but I have noticed that there are a few choices to go with

firstly the cushion type









then I have found these two types



















my question is which do members recommend to buy , are the last two mainly the same thing ?

cheers John


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I am thinking of buying a watch movement holder to try my hand at a bit of tinkering but I have noticed that there are a few choices to go with
> 
> firstly the cushion type
> 
> ...


 have a look on cousins web site for tools, some are very expensive [ very very very ] others not so, but i think you may get better than ebay IMO, regardless i would go for the metal jaws one, i found nylon tended to slip


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I will have a look cheers @Bruce when are you putting your next order in to Cousins lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I will have a look cheers @Bruce when are you putting your next order in to Cousins lol :laugh:


 quite soon :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You can get all 3 designs from china for under 10$ and they looks just like this one. Quality is good, no issues with them whatsoever.

I use the 2nd one at the moment, the adjustable one. Number 3 actually comes in 2 variants (men and women size). I'd steer away from #1 because if you're working on a movement with dial and hands they will press against the holder and that's not a good thing.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Metal jaws for movements, nylon are good for cased watches polishing etc.

Kev


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Guess I will be buying a metal one and a nylon one then. Cheers for the advice guys


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The bottom one is really the one for holding just the movement the nylon one is good for holding cases while undoing a tight case back and the cushion could be used for sitting the case on whilst polishing the crystal but again not really suitable for just the movement so not really necessary but have got their uses and the Chinese ones are cheap enough to warrant having


----------

